# Looking for Good Magnifying Loupe Glasses



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

I have a magnifying "hood" that goes around the head and pivots up or down. I would like to look at loupe or "magnifying eyeglasses" options. I saw a picture somewhere that had magnifying eyeglasses, that also had another pair of magnifier lenses that could swivel down for higher magnification.

I'm probably using some wrong terms. Can anyone give me some good models and brands? Also where to get them?

Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Check out 'OptiVisor' at any hobby shop.


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Check out 'OptiVisor' at any hobby shop.


Thanks, but that's what I have and they are the visor type. They have a headband and I would like to find some in an eyeglass format that goes over the ears like glasses. Do they make something like that?

Thanks again.


----------



## JimInOz (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, you know what an Optivisor is and a loupe is a single eyepiece you hold on one eye by "squinting" (sort of) or by a wire spring.

What you may be looking for are "reading glasses" with about 3.5 power. You can get them at most optical dispensers or chemist shops (drug stores?). See this example:

https://www.visionusasupplies.com/t...50-500-or-600-unisex-acrylic-frame-pr_id-2200

The other "spectacle" style is a Galilaen Loupe which is a set of specs with things like binoculars on the front. See this example:

Galilean loupes

I've tried both and had great difficulty adapting to the Galilaen loupe style while the 3.5 reading glasses work fine until I need higher magnification, then I use loupes.

I'd recommend you try them both before you buy or get a "return if not suitable" condition.

Good luck with it.


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

Thanks - good suggestions. The ones I saw that prompted my interest, was a picture of a watchmaker or jeweler wearing them. It looked like a pair of eyeglasses with two swivel-down magnifying lenses, such as the OptiVisor swivel lenses. They weren't the binocular type.

Were the Galilean loupes uncomfortable? They look like it would put a lot of weight on the bridge of your nose after long periods of time. I hadn't considered that before. Maybe the OptiVisor is best after all. I think I'll also look into the 3.5 reading glasses you mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## JimInOz (Jun 7, 2011)

The Gallilean Loupes do put extra weight on the nose but the main problem I found is that if they aren't perfectly aligned for ocular width and conversion angles they are not all that clear.

You really need to get them set up professionally and then the dollars start chinking.

I haven't tried the 'Optivisor" type lens that clips onto the front of specs but have seen little double loupe lenses that clip on the side of the spec frame and flick down when you need them. Magnifiers: LED Jewelers Loupes, LED/UV Jewelers Loupes, Donegan Optivisors, 10x Triplets, Carl Zeiss, Lana Loupe, Watchmaker's Loupes, Eschenbach Germany, Telesight Frames, Illuminated Magnifiers, Safety Glasses, Diamond Inscription Loupe, Loupe Cha

I still prefer the magnifier spectacles (that go up to 6x) and the traditional loupes.


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

Jim,

Where do you get the magnifier spectacles? Are these prescription eyeglasses?


----------



## JimInOz (Jun 7, 2011)

Lots of places, your local drug store may have generic "reading glasses", and there are heaps of on-line outlets, for example:

READING GLASSES & PRISMATIC GLASSES


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, friend.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is another source I just came across - Cousins UK - Eyeglasses, Magnifiers, Loupes & Loupe Chains


----------



## Ben_hutcherson (Aug 27, 2011)

As an eyeglass wearer, my preferred style of loupe is the double-lens Behr style which clips onto the temple piece of my eye glasses. Basically, this style consists of a pair of lenses which can be swung down in front of the eye, either one at a time or both for greater magnifying power. 

There are better quality ones sold by both Bausch & Lombe and Behr available from the material houses(O.Frei, Jules Borel). There are also nameless ones available on Ebay that, in my experience, are actually decent quality. 

This is the only type of loupe I use. They weigh next to nothing, and I find that I can comfortably wear them for hours at a time(as I often do at the bench). When I go to shows, it's common that I'll have one clipped to my glasses from 8am to 5pm with no discomfort at all.


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

Ben_hutcherson said:


> As an eyeglass wearer, my preferred style of loupe is the double-lens Behr style which clips onto the temple piece of my eye glasses. Basically, this style consists of a pair of lenses which can be swung down in front of the eye, either one at a time or both for greater magnifying power.
> 
> There are better quality ones sold by both Bausch & Lombe and Behr available from the material houses(O.Frei, Jules Borel). There are also nameless ones available on Ebay that, in my experience, are actually decent quality.
> 
> This is the only type of loupe I use. They weigh next to nothing, and I find that I can comfortably wear them for hours at a time(as I often do at the bench). When I go to shows, it's common that I'll have one clipped to my glasses from 8am to 5pm with no discomfort at all.


Ben,

This is the kind of setup I would like. Thanks for the info.


----------

